# Introduce yourself here!



## El Gato Loco

We've got a "What do you do" thread, but there is so much more to know about a person. So introduce yourself here!

My name is Chris Miller. I am 29 years old, married and a proud father of 2 little girls, 4 and 7 years old. I enjoy hunting, business, and the internet. I was born and raised in Missouri, but have lived in TX and will be heading back there next month.

I really enjoy the outdoors and get out as much as I can, but it's never enough. I'm also into shooting whenever I can, scuba diving, and taking the harley out every chance I get. Recently got into reloading too and looking forward to spending more time with that.

How about you? I look forward to meeting more of the members here!


----------



## PA Hillbilly

My name is Rick Burkholder. I'm 42 years old. I'm married with 2 sons, 21 & 16. I work Heavy Highway Construction. I'm a member of Local 1058. I was born & raised in the mountains of SW PA. I ran beagles all my life & 2 years ago I stumbled on to a couple of coyote hounds. Well I really fell in love with this. I hunt more coyotes than anything now & when our deer season is in I can't wait till its over so I can run the hounds again.

My wife is a Master Taxidermist. She went to the World Show in Missouri last summer. There was people from 14 different nations competing. She competed in Professional Lifesize Mammals. There was only 6 Blue Ribbons given out. She won 3 of the 6.


----------



## PredatorFreak

My name is Jordan Norton I'm 23 and I've been married about for a year and a half and am expecting my first kid in September. Pretty excited about that a new hunting buddy! I farm and run a fertilizer company with my dad. I was born and raised here in Southern Colorado and have been hunting since I could shoot a gun. My dad introduced it to me real young and I was hooked. I also enjoy just about all outdoor sports especially snowmobiling and motocross. I hunt everything that I can here and enjoy going on hunting trips when time and money allow that. Went to Canada in 05 on a black bear hunt with my dad, little brother and some cousins that was really cool. I've also been to west Texas a few times on predator hunts thats a kick most of it was done at night that just adds another dimension to an already exciting sport. I love to be outdoors my jobs allows that and when I'm not working I'm usually in the mountains. I enjoy shooting paper aswell I've done a little competition stuff when I was 21 but I got too busy but i would love to get back into that. I reload all my own ammo so that makes shooting alot a little more affordable.


----------



## Joe Bradshaw

Hi guys....thanks for the invite.

My name is Joe Bradshaw, I am 55 years old, with the same old wife for 37 years







and three great kids. I live in Arkansas and love to call predators...


----------



## MichelleB

Hi. My name is Michelle Burkholder. I'm married to the PA Hillbilly. I'm a taxidermist. I've been doing taxidermy since 1993. I enjoy competing in taxidermy & a lot of things outdoors. I was born & raised in SW PA. I lived in Va for a while, but I couldn't stay away from PA. I don't hunt as much as my husband but I do enjoy getting out with the dogs.


----------



## Cur Dog

Hello my name is Earl J Boyett ( Cur Dog ) , I am 61 and have been hunting and shooting for 56 years. My dad started me out young and I love the outdoor. I was born and reared in South East Texas. My Dad started me out on a single shot 22 and we went out to shoot every Sunday afternoon. On my nineth birthday he bought me a used 22 auto and I used it till it was worn out. Started realoading in the late seventyies and still do. When I was 12 he turned me loose to hunt on my on when he couldn't go. I've never been lost but turned around twice. 
In my younger days there was lots of hogs in the woods as it was open range. Gettin' a blackberry thicket with a Pineywood Rooter will make the hair stand up. We killed what we wanted to eat and left the rest alone. Since my Dad didn't hunt deer our main thing was squirel. He and I had some really exciting hunts and I sure miss him.
Got into Deer hunting when I was 24 and killed my first buck. Now that set me on fire. I've been an avid deer hunter every since. Today I kill one or two for meat and then hunt for the Big One's. Hunting Predators such as yotes and cats is one of the most exciting things I've ever done. That old yote is a very big chalange and never the same.
This part of Texas has changed a lot since the days we could hunt where we wanted too. Unless you are owner of a good piece of land you got to pay to hunt. That's pretty much the whole of Texas. Boy I sure like it out in the Hillcountry and further west. Growing up here in EastTexas as I did hunting ih Creek bottoms and along Branches is something I wish every young man could do. Being out there with only God and the animals is what it is all about.


----------



## CGC Mitch

Hi my name is Mitch Coleman im 27 been married going on three years. I have one daughter she is 8 months . I am a member of ibew local 1105 and I make custom calls . I live to hunt , we are a bowhunting family that is our main hobby whether it be hunting or competing. We also film our hunts and that has become a new addiction itself , I am also on staff for PSE archery . I have competition raccoon hunted all over that was my main hobby for a long time but have gotten away from it , but still love to hear a good hound chase. Coyote's are an off season sport for me ,dont get me wrong I dont pass up any opportunity if it arises, but this is the time of year when we hit them the hardest . Most of the other time is spent chasing other species. I just really like the outdoors and try to spend as much time enjoying it as I can . I also guide in handicap hunts whenever possible and take alot of youths hunting . I know to hunt some of the places I have and the expierences are a blessing and I thank my father for that. Check out my website colemangamecalls.com nothing fancy but there is some good stuff on there.


----------



## rong

hey guys,my name is ron g.from upstate ny.father of 3 boys,15,9,6,married like 18 yrs..self employed p+h cont.love predator hunting.been trying for many yrs,dont get alot of kills,but addicted,,,,we just got blasted with a storm here so its going to be tough for awhile,,,


----------



## cmiddleton

i'm casey, i'm a member of NECA and IBEW LOCAL 322 member. 
i have three kids and 4 grand kids and one old woman i meen wife{or is it mean old woman} that i love 
i bought my first call in 1975
now i collect them.
i started buying custom calls after getting one of joe bradshaws made from one of my shed antlers. It is outstanding
i tell everyone "some folks collect stamps, i collect calls. mine are a lot more fun."
if i'm off work i'm out calling.
that reminds me i best get my shower and get my camo on the sun is almost here.


----------



## mesa sky photography

Hello,
I'm Chad Messa. Owner/Operator of Mesa Sky Wildlife Photography. I love this site! Lots of good Info and great people. I'm 35 and from Louisiana. Currently living in Mississippi.


----------



## FLTrapper

Hello, 
I'm Ellie. I am a taxidermist from Tampa, FL. I entered some mounts in my state taxidermy competition last month and got some pretty good scores on them! 
I am new to hunting but so far I love it! I went on my first hog hunt last September, and this September I will go on my first deer hunt at the Cypress Creek Hunting Lodge, in SC. Sometime I'd like to try predator hunting or raccoon hunting, too.


----------



## NevadaGuy

Hi Guys & Girls, I am Tony Diebold from the great Black Rock Desert country of north west nevada. I have been calling coyotes since the late 1950s, man you should have been here ......... twenty coyote days were not uncommon back then. I was a government trapper here for years and finally just could not take working for the government any more and quit them around 1980 just in time for the fur market boom. For the next eight years I trapped fur for my living and took wildlife photos in the off season. Then about twenty-five years ago when the fur market crashed I started taking people hunting and started _*Nevada Trophy Hunts*_. Now I am 66 years young and still do all of the same boring stuff above. Glad to be here, TONY 
View attachment 376


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

New guy in DFW here, looking for some tips and tricks from the pros!


----------



## TexAgBQ81

Howdy name is Brian
spent 13 of the last 15 years managing 4 hunting lodges in east texas (Mayflower area) for a large timber company when they sold i went to a ranch in south texas to do the same----big mistake they only hire people for 1-2 years then let them go and rehire unknowning individuals. it keeps the wages down that way.
now in ft worth area taking care of my parents and wife and 2 boys are in jasper texas taking care of hers.
have been reloading since early 80's and hunting anything since i can remember. currently unemployed so *if anyone knows of a hunting lodge that needs a manager please let me know* prefer south and south west but at this point have 4 mouths to feed as well as hunting and gun collecting habits to supply. as you can see from my user name i am a graduate of Texas A&M.
looking forward to the interesting reading here. (and any employment leads)


----------



## hotdiggity

Hello there Ladies and gentelmen 
My mane is steve like many others here I have been hunting for a lot of years, (42) mostly wing shooting and small game but I've been infected with the coyote bug this year and am lovin it!
great site with some great information and people glad to be a part of it.

Don't hate me cause I'm from California. I'm sure there are a lot of better reasons once you get to know me


----------



## Cur Dog

Welcome to Predator Talk hotdiggity. There is lots of good stuff on here.


----------



## SteathMode308

Howdy, Glad to be here. I frequent a lot of forums and I am happy to be a part and hopefully contribute to yet another.


----------



## Cur Dog

SteathMode308B, Glad to have you as a new member. Put all you want into this site. There are some really great talk goes on here.


----------



## s&w686

Chad Sims, 38 from Central Ohio. 
Owner/Operator of a Septic Tank cleaning company. Race Spotter in Nascar K&N Pro West Series and Nascar Camping World Truck Series. I enjoy coyote hunting, which I just started
this year.


----------



## Toxic

Jim Galbraith from Cusseta Georgia, 44 years old and a former GM repair technician with 23 years experience. I am jumping ship on April the 5th. I start at the West Point Georgia KIA assembly plant on the 5th. I will post some pic's of my impending 14 days stay in Korea for training and orientation. but on the other note, I love yote and bobcat hunting, I use it to fill in the gaps on the deer and turkey seasons. I am the owner and operator of Cherokee's European Mount service so if you want some predator skulls displayed give me a hoot.


----------



## D Curren

Hi my name is Dewey Curren live at the Lake of the Ozarks,like older guns,and want to do a lot of coyote hunting and trapping in the next few years.


----------



## poe

the name is kevin I live in south central saskatchewan Canada. I ride provincial pasture for the spring summer and fall and for the winter I help my dad on the farm and ranch.


----------



## Dust

My name is Jason, and I currently live in Naka, Japan, and work as an English Teacher in Mito, Japan. Originally from Texas. Wanna get started in varmint and predator hunting. So far it's been birds, skunks, raccoons and possums. Gonna be headed back to the states soon, and have been building some some shooters for that time. Just need to get a gas block, and some optics on them.


----------



## Rem22-250

Hi all My name is Scott Massey 50 years old originally from West Virginia. I have had alot of different occupations, the last was 10 years with a major boat manufacture. I basically learned to hunt and trap on my own at a young age. Used to run my trap line before I went to school in the mornings. I enjoy fishing on my boat smallmouth, stripers, and trout. Used to raise beagles and hunt rabbits. Deer hunt when I get a chance. I'm new to predator hunting and really enjoy hearing about everyone experiences. I have a son (24) and daughter in law that have just given birth to my 1st grandaughter. I'm now enrolled in taxidermy classes and looking forward to opening my shop by the house. My wife works for childrens hospital and enjoys all the things I do plus we also do a 1/4 acre garden each year and cann some fruits and veggies.


----------



## RoughNeck

Hello all my name is Keith C. I live in West TX, have been hunting all my life and enjoy every minute of it. Me and my brother Kelly have been hunting predators alot together cause we can have fun and pick on each other, He has been tryin to teach me how to mouth call and so far im not the best at it but im still learning. Hope we can share tall tails and try to help each other out in this predator hunting. I do and will take all feedback on any helpful hints to help me get better as a predator hunter


----------



## hoochfisher

my name is brad brown. i'm 26yo from bethlehem ga. been married 7 years. just got into predator hunting. its a blast! 
i aslo love to fish.

looking forward to a new place to talk to like minded folks.

brad


----------



## autumnrider

My name is Keith and I'm from NE Mississippi. With the grace of God, I have made it the prime age of 41, and married to a wonderful wife of 15 yrs. Have 1 son that is 20 and at this moment he is on his way to Maryland for a job interview for a railroad. I was born with kidney problems and had to have my right kidney removed at age 5. At age 31, my left kidney give up and I had to have a transplant. My brother stepped forward and donated his kidney. Been 10 yrs and we are doing great. 
Deer, turkey and predator hunt is my favorite hunting. Do very little fishing. We have 4 horses and we love to ride. We go to Alabama and Tenn. riding all the time. Plan on useing the horses for hunting this coming seasons. Both of my parents are still living and I have the best parents a son could ask for. Dad has had a lung transplant and he is also blind, i wish you could see his seeing eye dog and how she works, awsome. And for Mom, she is the toughest woman that I know. She has stood by our sides and helped my dad through all this.
Work at Caterpillar (Reman Corinth) and as a part time (seasonal) I umpire high school and babe ruth baseball. Love the game!!

As you can see, God has been good to me and my family.

great to be on this sight, all the advice, help and tips have been taken to heart. "THANK YOU"


----------



## wvcoyote

hello, my name is jr mcmillion ,I am 47 yrs. old I have being married for 5 years . I work in the coal industry hualing coal from the mines to th docks on the river or train loadout. I enjoy hunting ,fishing , reloading for myself, and building ar's. been predartor for about 8 years really enjoy it alot .


----------



## Bone Collector

Hey! My name is Chris. I live in SE Michigan (Oxford). Home of Ted Nugent, Kid Rock and Bob Seger! I am 46 yo. Unemployed at the moment. I've worked as a custom cabinet maker and an athletic trainer. I have been married for 18 years and have 2 kids, 13 and 16. I love to hunt, mainly whitetails and have been easing into predator hunting and have not shot one yet. Anyway, nice to be here!


----------



## youngdon

Hi, my name is Don and I am a predatorholic. I am married to the most awesome woman, who works her *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* off to give us a great life. My wife is a VP for a restaurant chain and travels alot giving me time to hunt quite a bit.We have three daughters who are giving us grandkids to spoil, live in a house that is much to large for the two of us, have quads, and two spoiled rotten weimaraners one of which is in my avatar. As soon as I found this site I felt like I had found an old friend, the people are friendly and there isn't a bunch of bickering. One of my main hobbies ,other than chasing things around the desert, is reloading, I have been at it for about 25 yrs now and still enjoy rolling my own.


----------



## moladihunter

Hi I am Chris. I am from Northern Missouri. I am married with 3 children. I love to hunt and fish! I make call lanyards and my husband is now making calls. I am also one of the organizers of the Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest. I both firearm and bow hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Hi skip van buren upper mi mqt , retired boilermaker,usmc,cci miner,taxidermist, now injoying the golden years--been trappen and calling yotes since 15 now 63-still get coyote feaver--also put on a weekend predator hunt in oct. At my place its called skips taxidermy predator days


----------



## Metrapper

My name is Nelson Palmer,I'am 49,married and Archery Shop owner and a Outdoor Freak Extreme!I was a supervisor for a computer copany doing cabinet assembly and wiring for such companies as sunmicro,data general,nortel networks,amd Emc2 until my company went belly up.I live to hunt and trap.Iam married 25 years 5 kids (all grown-Thank god) and Iam enjoying grandkids and life


----------



## El Gato Loco

Lot's of new members lately. Please introduce yourself so we know who's who!


----------



## battman1

Thought I already did this but it must have slipped my mind.My name is Tony Battagler and I'm from outside K.C. a bit.I have hunted and fished my whole life but am new to Coyote hunting, as to say I've yet to go.I'm still gathering all the stuff I need.Thats the part my wife hates.Started hunting raccoons with my dad and uncle when i was a pup then moved on to deer and turkeys.Got into duck hunting last year and then got the itch for predators this year.I also enjoy shooting traditional black powder and shooting 3d archery when my work schedule allows it.


----------



## ReidRH

_*Hello Everyone, My name is Richard Reid, I currently Live in Bogue Chitto ( Choctaw Indian for Big Creek) MS, I have Hunted and Fished All my Life. I dont ever remember not hunting or fishing my Dad and Older Brother always took me Hunting and Fishing when I was younger. Lost my older Brother to Cancer at 30 yrs Old and my Dad is 85 yrs old. So my main Hunting partner is My Life Partner My Wife Lisa. I am Married to an Awesome Lady that Loves Hunting and fishing as Much as I Do, She is a Corporate Manager for the Pepsi Distributor in MS, I work in the Oil and Gas Production Industry as I have most of my Life, I am Fortunate enough to Work 7 Days on and & 7 Days off which gives me time to Chase My Passion. I have 3 kids of my own,four step kids and 7 grandkids. Besides Family and hunting our other passions are Gardening and Camping, Love my RV Time. This Site Is AWESOME it has become another of my Passions! There are A Bunch of Great Guys on Here, Thank You Guys and Ladies for Making this such an Awesome Site. Up to just the last few months I have been an Opportunistic Predator Hunter, NO MORE, and this Site is One Reason. "The Lord IS my Shepard" I hope He is Yours Too! Life is Short Shouldn't it Be about Friends, Family and Making Lasting Memories!!*_


----------



## bar-d

moladihunter said:


> Hi I am Chris. I am from Northern Missouri. I am married with 3 children. I love to hunt and fish! I make call lanyards and my husband is now making calls. I am also one of the organizers of the Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest. I both firearm and bow hunt.


Chris, how about posting some pics of your lanyards and calls. We would love to see them.


----------



## Rich Cronk

I am an old 69 year old retired Police detective who loves calling critters..Coyotes are my main target critter, but I would love to call a cougar one day. A tanned cougar hide would look dandy in my house. I have been building predator calls and howlers since 1985. I have been talking with the administrator of this site about becoming and advertiser here. This looks like a friendly place to hang out.


----------



## youngdon

I think that you will find that this is a friendly place Rich. Welcome to the forum! And thank you for your service.


----------



## bar-d

Welcome Rich, glad you're here.


----------



## JLowe69

Hi all, my name is Jeff. I am from Michigan, but moved out here to Az. a little more than a year ago, for health reasons, I'm a veteran, I'm 42 have been an avid hunter since I was 12. I have two grown children back in mi, both have blessed me with a grandson each. I've been into predator hunting for about 10 years now but do to Az. having the "weird" tag drawing procedures have been doing a lot more predator hunting since I got here. I will probably be visiting the site and just reading trying to learn much more than I will be posting. There I guess that covers things enough to get started.


----------



## hassell

Welcome to PT and enjoy.


----------



## JLowe69

Thanks, I'm sure I will if I can just whip this dang problem i'm having uploading a profile pic, before I run out of hair to pull. lol Dang 'puters and I just don't work well with each other.. Guess I'm going to take a break before I break something', I'll try again later.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Skinner712

Hello every one.

I am Mark Crook. I am from Wv. I work for a company that rebuilds parts for the coal mines & I am a part time taxidermist. I am marred and have to kids a boy and a girl on the way. I love bow hunting the most. I am starting to get in to trapping and hope to learn some from this site. We have been calling coyotes for the past 2 years now with very little luck. But be have called in a few foxes and a few bobcats. I am starting to call raccoons some to. That is alot of fun.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Welcome to all the new members of PT that posted your introductions. Enjoy the site.


----------



## bones44

Welcome Jeff and Mark ! Mark, good luck on the new little one coming too.


----------



## Skinner712

Bones44 thanks. I can't wait for her to get her.


----------

